# Jaka alternatywa dla dropboxa - host plików na własnym komp?

## spinerr

Ze względu na spore ograniczenia pojemności dropboxa, wuali itp. poszukuję programu który umożliwi postawienie własnego hosta - serwera. Najlepiej, żeby był klient pod windowsa/linuxa, a serwer na linuxa(gentoo) w konsoli.

----------

## lazy_bum

Nie ma, a przynajmniej z rok‑dwa temu nie było.

----------

## SlashBeast

Serwer webdav z jakims cache, davfs2 po fuse potrafi to zamontowac, na windowsie pewnie tez sie da. Nie jest to do konca takie rozwiazanie jakie daje dropbox ale w pewnym sensie podobne. Np. share z box.net jest wystawione po WebDAV rowniez.

----------

## aqu

Pewnie już nie aktualne ale jak coś to: http://owncloud.org/

----------

